# Why Do People Say "Fall" In Love?



## fmdog44 (Sep 12, 2019)

Doesn't the word "falling" denote something bad? He fell ill, fell to his death, etc. Doesn't falling suggest a moment of no control? When love goes bad or dies isn't that the same as getting up and dusting yourself off after a bad _*fall*_? It hints at weakness or lack of control or helplessness. Isn't that what we think when our friend or relative declares they love a person that is bad? They say, "Yes, I know he/she is bad but I can't help it, I love him/her!"


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 12, 2019)

I've fallen in lust more than a few times

Love?
It grows on ya
At least it did me


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 12, 2019)

Here is one opinion.

_Fall in love_ has been around since at least the 1500's, and it comes from the sense of _fall_ that means "occur or become apparent, especially suddenly."  

https://www.vocabulary.com/dictionary/fall in love


----------



## toffee (Sep 12, 2019)

like falling head over heels as the old saying goes '  hence the word falling))


----------



## Rosemarie (Sep 12, 2019)

I think it's because it is supposed to happen suddenly. Not that I can speak from experience as I have never been 'in love'.


----------



## Olivia (Sep 12, 2019)

This isn't something that should be analyzed but just enjoyed.


----------



## jujube (Sep 12, 2019)

Because it's a hard landing when you hit the bottom.....


----------



## AnnieA (Sep 12, 2019)

Olivia said:


> This isn't something that should be analyzed but just enjoyed.



Oh, wonderful song!   Love her version and Alanis Morissette's cover in the Cole Porter biopic De-Lovely.


----------



## Olivia (Sep 12, 2019)

jujube said:


> Because it's a hard landing when you hit the bottom.....



Yes, but we don't give up.


----------



## Lc jones (Sep 12, 2019)

fmdog44 said:


> Doesn't the word "falling" denote something bad? He fell ill, fell to his death, etc. Doesn't falling suggest a moment of no control? When love goes bad or dies isn't that the same as getting up and dusting yourself off after a bad _*fall*_? It hints at weakness or lack of control or helplessness. Isn't that what we think when our friend or relative declares they love a person that is bad? They say, "Yes, I know he/she is bad but I can't help it, I love him/her!"


 Well falling in love is kind of an out of control experience so perhaps that’s why they say fall in love.


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 12, 2019)

I fell in love with cotton candy in 1946...


----------



## Lc jones (Sep 12, 2019)

AZ Jim said:


> I fell in love with cotton candy in 1946...


Yum yum


----------



## Capt Lightning (Sep 13, 2019)

Falling in love, as being an uncontrollable experience,   sounds reasonable, but the expression "falling pregnant" doesn't.

The word 'Fall'  meaning Autumn may have come from an old English expression "the fall of the leaf". Autumn itself comes from the Latin and gradually replaced 'Harvest' as the name of the season in Britain.   The term 'Hairst' is still used in this area to denote the time for harvesting grain.


----------



## Keesha (Sep 13, 2019)

jujube said:


> Because it's a hard landing when you hit the bottom.....


Haha. Sure is but they depends how badly you’ve fallen.


----------



## rgp (Sep 13, 2019)

Keep in mind that in tennis, love means nothing / zero........Pretty much the same in life , in general .

It's just an overused word .... I love my car...really ?


----------



## Nautilus (Nov 15, 2019)

Rita Rudner said she's never fallen in love but she's stepped in it a couple times.


----------



## Keesha (Nov 16, 2019)

Olivia said:


> Yes, but we don't give up.


We don’t? lol


----------



## Keesha (Nov 16, 2019)

Keesha said:


> Haha. Sure is but they depends how badly you’ve fallen.


Haha. Yep! That’s me


----------



## Llynn (Nov 16, 2019)

Thinking back, I recall a couple of young ladies who literally made my brain fall out of my head for a while.

Someone (a woman I think) once wrote that men don't have enough blood volume to keep both their brain and reproductive equipment fully functioning at the same time. Maybe the phrase came from a fall in blood pressure.


----------



## win231 (Nov 16, 2019)

When I "fell" for my wife, I promised I'd go through hell for her.

She made sure I kept that promise.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 17, 2019)

Why do we get *in* a car and *on* a bus??


----------



## Old&InTheWay (Nov 27, 2019)

Why does an alarm clock go "off" in the morning. It's going on in reality. 
I think it's "falling" in love because you are bound to lose. always.


----------



## Olivia (Nov 27, 2019)

fmdog44 said:


> Doesn't the word "falling" denote something bad? He fell ill, fell to his death, etc. Doesn't falling suggest a moment of no control? When love goes bad or dies isn't that the same as getting up and dusting yourself off after a bad _*fall*_? It hints at weakness or lack of control or helplessness. Isn't that what we think when our friend or relative declares they love a person that is bad? They say, "Yes, I know he/she is bad but I can't help it, I love him/her!"



We say "fall in love" because it's then that we find the space in our hearts that love has found to fill it. .


----------



## Keesha (Nov 27, 2019)




----------



## Old Dummy (Nov 27, 2019)

To the OP: How does falling *out* of love fit into all this? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








rgp said:


> Keep in mind that in tennis, love means nothing / zero........Pretty much the same in life , in general .
> 
> It's just an overused word .... I love my car...really ?



Ah yes, the old language thing. I read somewhere, some years ago, how other languages do NOT use "love" like we do. Loving your wife or your mother are two different things. As is loving pizza or loving a song. If memory serves (and it may not) I think they were referring to the French language -- which does not use the word "love" for all those things.


----------



## Olivia (Nov 27, 2019)

Old Dummy said:


> To the OP: How does falling *out* of love fit into all this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have no idea of how you think that  "falling OUT"  of love fits into this. But I would be interested to know how you would explain "falling in Love" other than romantic. 

Anyway, as fair as Love in the English language, is concerned, C.S. Lewis describes four kinds of Love. You can google it if you have any desire to do that. Oh, and speaking of "desire" that is definitely a part of the "falling in love" kind of love. One of the best!   So if anyone wonders if they are in love...then think on that.


----------



## Camper6 (Nov 28, 2019)

rgp said:


> Keep in mind that in tennis, love means nothing / zero........Pretty much the same in life , in general .
> 
> It's just an overused word .... I love my car...really ?


Different meaning in tennis. It's French. Le oeuvre. The egg. Zero shape . The score. It's like saying zip.


----------



## Camper6 (Nov 28, 2019)

What's the opposite of falling? Rising?

Stock market fell. Stock market rose.


----------

